# 7.62 Recommendation



## Sierra Bravo (Nov 20, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a semi-auto rifle chambered in 7.62 x 39?

Something both reliable and accurate?

around the ballpark of $400-500?

looking for something I can get my hands on asap and get some solid range time in.

I already have plans to build on AR platform for my next project


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2009)

AK maybe ?  

Seriously, off the top of my head I can't think of any rifles chambered in that cartridge other than some AR platforms. 


Anyone else here have more info ??


----------



## Pete S (Nov 20, 2009)

Sierra Bravo said:


> Can anyone recommend a semi-auto rifle chambered in 7.62 x 39?
> 
> Something both reliable and accurate?
> 
> ...


 

If you're looking for an AK style platform in that caliber go with a Saiga or Krinkov. 

I'm not sure about the price of the Krinkov's, but The Saiga models are in that price range.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 20, 2009)

Gun prices are jumping,   AKs, SKS, Mini 30  by Ruge, Rasheed, and others. 

Go to Gunbrokers.com and look around for a rifle in that caliber.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would go with an AK or mini 30 Ruger.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Nov 21, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I would go with an AK or mini 30 Ruger.


 
Thanks for all the responses, I've found a couple of Saiga's going for $699 (Used) around me
as well as a mini 30 & mini 14 @ $749 used, not bad prices all things considered.
but beyond my budget at this point unfortunately.

I was able to test out an M4gery at my local Gun shop retail $450 w/ box of ammo, which I'm strongly considering
one model chambered in 6.8 - so yeah still shopping, guess it's time to bust out the christmas list:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9370638&oh=216543

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=145235565

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/

http://www.gunsamerica.com/90014554..._Century_RI1205N_GP_WASR_7_62X39_SD_FOLDE.htm


This is just a quick google search, but I would say you can pick up an AK for $400-$450 easy. If you build one you are more around $250-$300


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't ignore the SKS, I had one for years and loved it, great little rifle. :2c:


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Nov 23, 2009)

We have a winner!
Thanks for the suggestions
I got my sites set on an AK-74 (5.45mm) full Sfmod 
Rifle = $200 +$100 for Mod accessories
more range & penetration baby!


----------

